# Brute Outdoors Marine Coolers - Fort Worth, TX



## Bison Coolers (Nov 26, 2012)

Howdy,

We're the featured product for the giveaway right now and we wanted to introduce ourselves and let you all know we're happy to answer any questions you may have.

Based in Fort Worth, TX our *Made in USA coolers* are built with two things in mind. First, they've got to be tough enough to survive severe abuse from the roughest outdoorsmen. Second, they've got to *keep fish fresh and drinks ice cold *for long periods of time. Our rotomolded coolers feature 2" walls and 3" lid that features a built in ruler for measuring your catch along with a spot for a custom lid graphic. In addition to this they're *up to $150 cheaper than the competition*.

Other features include:

Made in USA 
Thick pressure-injected insulated walls for maximum ice retention 
Two heavy duty rubber latches with cantilever hinge system 
Leak-proof rubber gasket for sure tight seal 
Locking lid with integrated ruler 
Dual drain plugs provide added convenience 
Full-length durable self-stopping hinges 
Open grab rails provide easy carrying, tie down or for securing cooler 
Custom accessories include lid graphics and more 
Oversized anti-skid rubber feet 
Capacity is true to size

Check us out at http://www.bruteoutdoors.com/ and please don't hesitate to ask us questions! Looking forward to the forum!


----------



## stammster - temporary (Jul 20, 2009)

You guys need to also design, mfg, and sell seat covers for the 150 qt.


----------



## alvinslash (Jan 14, 2012)

good looks good price. lifetime warranty?


----------



## Bison Coolers (Nov 26, 2012)

We've got seat cushions, lid decals, divider slot/cutting boards and a dry goods rack in progress right now. We designed the coolers to accept a wheel adapter kit but we'll tackle this after our other accessories are up and running. 

We offer a 2-year warranty on every cooler component. Most "lifetime warranties" exclude latches, feet, drain plugs, etc. We pride ourselves on customer service. You'll never see replacement parts on our website because we realize you paid a lot of money and should have to pay to order a lost or damaged part. If you give us a call, either myself, my wife Emily or my dad Dennis will answer and get one shipped out to you at no cost. As a small business, we can't afford for someone to not be in love with our product and spreading the good word about us. We appreciate it guys!


----------



## Bison Coolers (Nov 26, 2012)

Use coupon code "2COOLFISHING" to save $15 on your order! Thanks!


----------



## alvinslash (Jan 14, 2012)

If you give us a call, either myself, my wife Emily or my dad Dennis will answer and get one shipped out to you at no cost. As a small business, we can't afford for someone to not be in love with our product and spreading the good word about us. We appreciate it guys![/QUOTE]

thats good to hear. can i get a giant decal for the back of my truck


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Those latches look GREAT!! I hate my Yeti latches....Even had to replace them(factory recall) because your hands would turn black when you touched them. The replacement latches took care of that problem, they are just hard/awkward to fasten. Good luck with a great looking product, when I am ready I will invest in a Brute!


----------



## Bison Coolers (Nov 26, 2012)

Alvin, e-mail me your address at [email protected] and we'll shoot you a Brute Outdoors decal for your truck. Thanks bud!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Brute Outdoors said:


> Alvin, e-mail me your address at [email protected] and we'll shoot you a Brute Outdoors decal for your truck. Thanks bud!


customer service there!!


----------



## CIRCLE C (May 6, 2009)

Just thought I would post up on here and let it be known that I am a Brute Outdoors dealer located in La Porte. Just received this shipment of coolers in this afternoon, and I am trying to get another shipment in on Friday.

If anyone local is looking to pick one up before Christmas, shoot me a message, or email me at [email protected]

As of this post, I still have a couple of 50qt in Tan available.


----------



## Bison Coolers (Nov 26, 2012)

Still have some 75 Quart coolers on hand if you didn't quite get what you wanted for Christmas  

Jeremy


----------



## bentman (Jul 23, 2007)

how much ??????


----------



## Bison Coolers (Nov 26, 2012)

bentman said:


> how much ??????


They're $299 but we offer a $15 coupon code for forum members using coupon code "2COOLFISHING".

I have to warn you. Our coolers aren't for the faint of heart. You have to enjoy really, really cold drinks and fresh food to appreciate a Brute. Oh, and you have to explain to all your buddies that your cooler holds ice better, is cheaper and is Made in USA. That tends to sting a little bit when people hear it 

Jeremy


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

I bought a 75 the other day at R&M in El Campo. Your site does not list them as a dealer. May wanna update that. I like the cooler and will get some more.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

After handling one a few weeks back, I decided I wanted one. I feel like Brute coolers are superior than most others for several reasons. I won't say all because I haven't handled or used all of them...but most.

That said, I asked Santa for one but Santa didn't get the memo in time apparently and brought a different brand. I tried to explain to Santa the difference but Santa didn't get it. I'm stuck with this one for now.

I'm looking for any excuse possible to add a Brute to my collection.

SWEET COOLERS, bud. Y'all have done a great job.


----------



## Bison Coolers (Nov 26, 2012)

mstrelectricman said:


> I bought a 75 the other day at R&M in El Campo. Your site does not list them as a dealer. May wanna update that. I like the cooler and will get some more.


I just double checked and they're listed as a dealer. By default, our dealer app only shows the 25 nearest dealers based on your IP address. If you're searching from a place far enough away from El Campo, it won't display it.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Some kinda snafu occurred cause the dealers it showed were all further from me than EC. Said snafu could have well been caused by the operator though.


----------



## Bison Coolers (Nov 26, 2012)

ATX, we appreciate your feedback despite Santa's confusion. Let us know when you decide to pull the trigger and order a Brute and we'll get you all set up. 

Thanks bud,
Jeremy


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

We're lookin forward to the larger sizes. Gonna want one of the 100qt size next. It will be used for the drinks box on the Terminator II.


----------



## Bison Coolers (Nov 26, 2012)

It enters production in about a week. We'll have them available by the end of January. Hang tight, they're worth the wait.

Lets get you some custom decals made for the lid. Shoot me an email at [email protected] if you're interested.

Jeremy


----------



## Bison Coolers (Nov 26, 2012)

*Existing Aluminum Cooler Rack*

For all you guys that have the Igloo 94 Quart aluminum racks in your boats, the Brute Box 75 Quart ice chest fits like a champ. It's a great step up from your old cooler and will even be better when we release our new seat cushions that we're working on. Let us know what you think...


----------



## Capt.mikelowe (Jul 25, 2007)

Make sure and come by the Brute Outdoors booth at the Houston boat show and check them out. I helped field trial these coolers and I can tell you they held to my demands.


----------



## Bison Coolers (Nov 26, 2012)

What do you think of our latest lid wrap? It's available on our website for the 25, 50 and 75 Quart coolers. Click on "DEALERS" to find your nearest cooler dealer!









Jeremy


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Those coolers look very well designed. Good job!


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

Great looking coolers.

But I will say this, the first high end cooler maker that figures out how to do custom sizing will revolutionize the industry. 

I like the coolers and the way they are put together. My issue is that the standard sizes don't fit my boat layout. I'd gladly pay twice what these cost for one that will fit my needs. I just can't see buying one that doesn't fit for what they cost.


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

I am going to buy one. Need to print that "MADE IN THE USA" in really big letters. It matters to some of us.


----------



## Bison Coolers (Nov 26, 2012)

KEMPOC said:


> I am going to buy one. Need to print that "MADE IN THE USA" in really big letters. It matters to some of us.


"MADE IN USA" is proudly embossed on every cooler!


----------



## Tealman (Sep 20, 2005)

Jeremy, its buzz from yellow dog guns, capt mike set me up at the boat show and the coolers are selling great. Talked to him last week and have a few 2coolers waiting on the 100qt. Love the coolers and yes 2 will be full of drinks today. I am in the southwest houston area (bellaire) and i like the (come and take it) logo. Will shoot u a pm later, BUZZ


----------



## Mr Duck (Dec 20, 2012)

I got a 75 in December used it for a month and it continously held ice/product. Sure saved ice/food runs to town. Like some other post here - need some type of ID on cooler so folks know who you are. I was asked numerous times if it was one of you competition. Guys at lease first thought I was a little more than usual crazy for buying it but know they are asking serious questions after seeing it perform.


----------



## Tealman (Sep 20, 2005)

Mr. duck all of the new coolers have a brute sticker on the bm left front of the cooler and a brute box logo inside the lid. check out the website for some great picts and video. Glad you are enjoying it, mine are full to the top for the game. Wish we were watching the texans but thats another story.


----------



## Bison Coolers (Nov 26, 2012)

Mr Duck said:


> I got a 75 in December used it for a month and it continously held ice/product. Sure saved ice/food runs to town. Like some other post here - need some type of ID on cooler so folks know who you are. I was asked numerous times if it was one of you competition. Guys at lease first thought I was a little more than usual crazy for buying it but know they are asking serious questions after seeing it perform.


Also, please check our our custom lid decals on our website at http://www.bruteoutdoors.com/categories/brute-gear/. We offer a Texas Flag, American Flag, Camo, Diamond Plate and Gonzales Flag (Come and Take It) for all available sizes.

Jeremy


----------



## Bison Coolers (Nov 26, 2012)

Just thought I would tease you all with a sneak peak at our new seat cushions. They'll be available within a month in white for you boaters or tan for you hunters.

What do you think?


----------



## Reel Hooker (Oct 14, 2009)

Looks GREAT! We'd like to get these out to our customers as soon as possible.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

for the boaters ,I would have snaps on all 4 sides and wide contact points like those on the back

make for darn sure they are S.S. and not chrome plated , both snap pieces

looks great


----------



## Bison Coolers (Nov 26, 2012)

We tested snaps on all four sides and opted for just the front and rear. It's a very snug fit and should hold up very well. I'll get the details on the hardware as well. 

Really appreciate the feedback!

Jeremy


----------



## rodsnscrews (May 4, 2006)

My wife has a suggestion....she has her own coolers by the way that I don't dare mess with.....she thinks that a Limited Edition Pink 25 would sell out very fast even if you had to charge more for color change on the production side! She wants a pink 25 bad! She would buy for her friends too!!! 50 quart would be popular too!


----------



## Bison Coolers (Nov 26, 2012)

rodsnscrews said:


> My wife has a suggestion....she has her own coolers by the way that I don't dare mess with.....she thinks that a Limited Edition Pink 25 would sell out very fast even if you had to charge more for color change on the production side! She wants a pink 25 bad! She would buy for her friends too!!! 50 quart would be popular too!


We can make that happen. Let us get some inventory built up and we'll put out some pink coolers.

What other limited edition colors would you like to see?


----------



## rodsnscrews (May 4, 2006)

College colors....LSU, A&M, UT, Ole Miss, BAMA,ARK, OU, TT etc!


----------



## Tealman (Sep 20, 2005)

Jeremy its buzz from yellowdog, have a few 2coolers waiting on the 100qt coolers, next week? Capt mike said they were getting close. All is well in southwest houston. enjoy the great weather!


----------



## Bison Coolers (Nov 26, 2012)

We're expecting to receive about 20 100 Quarts on tomorrow's shipment. Our next shipment is expected at the end of the month and will have a lot more 100 Quarts on it. Hang tight!


----------



## aggieanglr (Oct 1, 2007)

Anyone that is looking for custom colors or graphics can give us a call at H2O Ink. We are a Brute dealer and can also work through your dealer. We can do just about anything imaginable to these awesome coolers.
979-255-9350


----------



## Bison Coolers (Nov 26, 2012)

We've finally got our production ramped up and the 100 Quart are in full swing. Check with your local dealer or pre-order on our website if you don't have a dealer nearby.

Thanks,
Jeremy


----------



## Capt.mikelowe (Jul 25, 2007)

We will be at the New Orleans Boat show next week. Any of you Louisiana boys want to see these coolers come on by the booth. Also I believe one of our delears,(black gold guns) will be at the houston fishing show


----------



## scend irie (Oct 28, 2011)

Any update on when the 150 will be available? I'm hoping at least by spring fishing season (which is right around the corner.)


----------



## Bison Coolers (Nov 26, 2012)

Great to see our coolers showing up on 2Cooler boats across the state! Check out this custom seat cushion setup by "realwork->reelwork".


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

Picked up my 75 quart from Buzz at Yellow Dog Guns a couple of weeks ago and I love it.

Good quality product!

Very satisfied!

Thanks Yellow Dog Guns, Buzz and Brute coolers!


----------



## Bison Coolers (Nov 26, 2012)

Great to hear! Any big plans for customizing it with a lid wrap or cushion?


----------



## twelfth man (Sep 1, 2005)

*Leaning post*

What size fits underneath the typical leaning post?


----------



## Bison Coolers (Nov 26, 2012)

twelfth man said:


> What size fits underneath the typical leaning post?


The 75 Quart fits like a champ! People have been replacing their 94 Quart coolers with these and they look great on board.

Gig 'em,
Jeremy


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

Brute Outdoors said:


> Great to hear! Any big plans for customizing it with a lid wrap or cushion?


I would love a Come and take it lid wrap! Need to order one I guess!


----------



## Bison Coolers (Nov 26, 2012)

driftfish20 said:


> I would love a Come and take it lid wrap! Need to order one I guess!


Custom lid wraps are available on our website at http://www.bruteoutdoors.com/75-quart-lid-decal/

Thanks,
Jeremy


----------



## Reel Hooker (Oct 14, 2009)

The March shipment is in........if anyone in the Seabrook / Crosby area is looking for a great cooler!


----------



## Tealman (Sep 20, 2005)

Hey drift enjoy the cooler and tell gordon i said hi when you see him, thanks again and enjoy a cool one on me!!! BUZZ


----------



## mley1 (Feb 22, 2009)

I LOVE the new Brute Box coolers!! Here's a pic of my Brute Outdoors FAMILY!!


----------



## no2steel (Nov 14, 2005)

Buzz Yestueday I bought a bag of ice, 12 pack of beer and 6 bottles of water. All thats left is 2 bottles of water and 3/4 bag of ice 32 hours later at 88 degrees in the sun on the boat. That's what I'm talkin bout. Thanks for guiding me to the Brute coolers.


----------



## Bison Coolers (Nov 26, 2012)

no2steel said:


> Buzz Yestueday I bought a bag of ice, 12 pack of beer and 6 bottles of water. All thats left is 2 bottles of water and 3/4 bag of ice 32 hours later at 88 degrees in the sun on the boat. That's what I'm talkin bout. Thanks for guiding me to the Brute coolers.


Thanks for your purchase! If you're planning to go off the grid for a few days, remember that ice retention is always a factor of how much air is in the cooler and how often you open the lid. Sounds like you're getting great ice retention but 20-30 pounds of ice should last a good while. Send photos of you putting your Brute to good use at [email protected].

Thanks,
Jermy


----------



## Tealman (Sep 20, 2005)

So your saying darla drank 12 beers and you drank 4 waters, were is your man card? enjoy the cooler no2. thanks buzz


----------



## Bison Coolers (Nov 26, 2012)

Had to share a few recent customer photos. Just in time for the nice weather!


----------



## Bison Coolers (Nov 26, 2012)

We're doing a giveaway on our facebook page. All you have to do is share the photo and you're entered to win a Brute Outdoors 50 Quart Cooler with your choice of a custom lid wrap.

Thanks,
Jeremy


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

sent you guys a message here


----------



## Bison Coolers (Nov 26, 2012)

Had to show off one of the pics our customers have been sending us! The weather is warming up and it's time to get a Brute. Check out www.BruteOutdoors.com for details and a local dealer near you.


----------



## carolinaskipper (Mar 4, 2013)

has anyone had any issues with Brute Coolers vacuum locking?


----------



## Bison Coolers (Nov 26, 2012)

carolinaskipper said:


> has anyone had any issues with Brute Coolers vacuum locking?


We haven't heard of any!


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

Great coolers Jeremy is a stand up guy just picked mine up a few weeks ago with a custom camo cover. First class customer service and a stand up guy that stands behind his products. Holds ice like you wouldn't believe and saved some $$ compared to the competition not to mention made right here in Texas. Thanks again Jeremy!


----------



## Cable (Jan 29, 2011)

Can't beat 'em as far as I'm concerned!


----------



## Bison Coolers (Nov 26, 2012)

We're giving away a 25 Quart Brute Box Cooler on our Facebook Page. Simply SHARE THIS PHOTO and you're entered to win! Thanks!


----------



## andrax (Aug 23, 2011)

I just bought a 75 on Friday. Winning his little brother would be awesome!

oOoOoOoOo


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

Sweet. I love a good contest. Really nice coolers.


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

Shared!!


----------



## mley1 (Feb 22, 2009)

You can't beat Brute Outdoors coolers. They are AWESOME!!! Shared!!


----------



## Absolut (Jan 23, 2010)

Are you all planning on doing a 250 or anything about that size? I already have a 120 qt yeti, so want something much bigger...like 200 qt at least. Has to be less than the height of a standard pickup bed.


----------



## Centex fisher (Apr 25, 2006)

Fixing to purchase my 2nd one soon.


----------



## Bison Coolers (Nov 26, 2012)

Absolut said:


> Are you all planning on doing a 250 or anything about that size? I already have a 120 qt yeti, so want something much bigger...like 200 qt at least. Has to be less than the height of a standard pickup bed.


I imagine that 150 will be the biggest we do. Your 120 Quart "Y" is actually about 105 quarts. Our 150 has about 50% more capacity which is a substantial amount. I'm 6'2" and can fit inside our 150 so it's by no means small. Check out the dimensions on our website. Thanks bud

Jeremy


----------



## RosscosOutdoor (Nov 12, 2011)

Rosscos outdoor carries Brute coolers and everyone that has bought one loves them. I like the price not too expensive


----------



## Absolut (Jan 23, 2010)

Brute Outdoors said:


> I imagine that 150 will be the biggest we do. Your 120 Quart "Y" is actually about 105 quarts. Our 150 has about 50% more capacity which is a substantial amount. I'm 6'2" and can fit inside our 150 so it's by no means small. Check out the dimensions on our website. Thanks bud
> 
> Jeremy


Thanks for the response! It does seem small compared to the ~125 qt igloo that my neighbor has. I may go and check one out in person...if it is that much bigger then that will probably be good enough.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*Till one breaks*



RosscosOutdoor said:


> Rosscos outdoor carries Brute coolers and everyone that has bought one loves them. I like the price not too expensive


Mine was fine till things like the drain plugs a went out ! Now both the rubber latches are out , their Custom service keeps sending me new part but they keep breaking ! We're do I return mine for a full refund ?


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*That was fast*



pilar said:


> Mine was fine till things like the drain plugs a went out ! Now both the rubber latches are out , their Custom service keeps sending me new part but they keep breaking ! We're do I return mine for a full refund ?


customer service just called and the are on it , this really is the best customer service return call I have ever gotten :brew2::brew2: maybe I can get on down the road with these problems at least they are on top of things


----------



## Bison Coolers (Nov 26, 2012)

pilar said:


> customer service just called and the are on it , this really is the best customer service return call I have ever gotten :brew2::brew2: maybe I can get on down the road with these problems at least they are on top of things


Sorry for the trouble. We've invested a lot of time, resources and money into improving our latches and drain plugs. The new latches have about a 170# breaking point so you shouldn't ever have to worry about those. Although issues are very rare, we'll always stand behind our products thanks for your business.

Jeremy


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

is the 75 qt a swap for 94 igloo ?


----------



## hayter12 (Dec 28, 2011)

I ordered a 50 q last night along with a hat and koozie. today I received a phone call from them letting me know the hat I ordered was on back order and they would swap it for something else or refund my money. I told them I'd just take it when it came in but what great customer service. most companies would even give you an option they'd just send you something comparable. after reading several post and responses from Jeremy on here I felt like this was the cooler for me. great price great service and great product what else can you ask for.


----------



## mley1 (Feb 22, 2009)

hayter12 said:


> I ordered a 50 q last night along with a hat and koozie. today I received a phone call from them letting me know the hat I ordered was on back order and they would swap it for something else or refund my money. I told them I'd just take it when it came in but what great customer service. most companies would even give you an option they'd just send you something comparable. after reading several post and responses from Jeremy on here I felt like this was the cooler for me. great price great service and great product what else can you ask for.


Welcome to the Brute Outdoors family! THAT right there is why I own four Brute Outdoors coolers!!! Great service. Great coolers. Family oriented. Nothing better!!!


----------



## Tail'in around (Oct 12, 2006)

okmajek said:


> is the 75 qt a swap for 94 igloo ?


Correct. Drops right in and the measurements are very close.


----------



## Bison Coolers (Nov 26, 2012)

Tail'in around said:


> Correct. Drops right in and the measurements are very close.


Does your rack look like any of these?


----------

